# O what to do?



## lucious_rat (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi!! 
So, getting down to business...I just got my first tank ever and have a lovely little rhom for my first fish.(yaaay!!) However once I started putting everything together I realized I love my plants. At first I bought them just to have something pretty and take away that institution sort of feeling. Now I want to keep them alive. My problem is I have purple gravel that I really enjoy but am not sure that my plats will survive for long. Any ideas? I am in the process of getting a better light btw. I didn't even check out the names of my plants very well







I know I have some sort of umbrella plant, some sort of fern, and my favorite is a plant with a "bamboo" like stem and white striped leaves. Sorry I know there's a lot of missing info, but if anyone has a clue it would be much appreciated!! THANKS!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Saya_SaSS! said:


> Hi!!
> So, getting down to business...I just got my first tank ever and have a lovely little rhom for my first fish.(yaaay!!) However once I started putting everything together I realized I love my plants. At first I bought them just to have something pretty and take away that institution sort of feeling. Now I want to keep them alive. My problem is I have purple gravel that I really enjoy but am not sure that my plats will survive for long. Any ideas? I am in the process of getting a better light btw. I didn't even check out the names of my plants very well
> 
> 
> ...


There are a number of things that can help plants succeed in your tank. There are specific types of substrate (eco-complete, flourite) that release nutrients in the water that your plants will absorb. You obviously need enough light for the plants to grow, and depending on the plant it may require more light than others.

Every plant needs CO2, and there's a supplement called Excel that will SUPPLEMENT CO2. Depending on the size of your tank, you could create a DIY co2 with simple house materials (I think it's <20G). Anything bigger then that would require a complete co2 system (in my opinion).

So lights, nutrients, and co2. I'm sure I'm missing a lot of stuff so hopefully someone can add more information.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

IF your going for a natural look ditch the purple gravel. Thats up to you. Most on here dont like the look of un natural colored substrate. I dose my tanks with flourish excel and flourish comprehensive. Just follow the directions on the bottles. If you change substrate I highly recomend the eco complete. My 75 gallon tank is kickn some serious butt with that stuff. It is expensive though but worth it if you really enjoy your plants. Lighting is a big part too. I would read the sticky if you havnt already a lot of good info on there. List your tank size and equipment and I know some plant guru will chime in and help you out. More info you give us the more we can help.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Also, post up some pics of your plants...your descriptions suggests some of those may not be true aquatic plants which are destined to fail eventually.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Saya_SaSS! said:


> Hi!!
> So, getting down to business...I just got my first tank ever and have a lovely little rhom for my first fish.(yaaay!!) However once I started putting everything together I realized I love my plants.*Just some advise' dont bit off more then you can chew. If your just starting in this hobby there are many more important things to learn about then plants.* At first I bought them just to have something pretty and take away that institution sort of feeling. Now I want to keep them alive. *If you but live plants it shouldnt be "now i want to keep them alive" as if you buy live plants you should always want to keep them alive*My problem is I have purple gravel that I really enjoy but am not sure that my plats will survive for long. *Some hardy plants like crypts will be good. Vals, would work and you can attach java moss and java fern to driftwood*Any ideas? I am in the process of getting a better light btw*Get the better light then get plants. What brand, type and wattage of light are you getting. Also what type of bulbs are you going to run?*. I didn't even check out the names of my plants very well
> 
> 
> ...


Dont just keep buying random plants. Not all plants have the same requirements. Some have low medium or hight light requirements. Research plants according to your setup then pick plants that will work for it and not just plants that look "pretty" that are condemed to death in your setup.


----------



## lucious_rat (Jan 6, 2010)

Well thanks everyone for your input and I will try to get some pics up here very soon but I'm always running around. It's not a habit of mine to buy random plants I just needed something to put in the tank so my rhom would have some cover. I just suddenly decided that day to go and buy a tank for something to do then realized I hadn't thought it out very well lol...anyhow there will be pics soon and thanks again.


----------

